
Ask HN: What can I do with 15 raspberry pi zero w's - penguinlinux
I happen to live close to a Microcenter.  They happen to have the Raspberry Pi zero w for 5 dollars , so every weekend I walk to the store and buy a Raspberry pi zero w.  I have around 15 raspberry pi&#x27;s and I am looking for an interesting project to do with them.   So far I have a few project running.  1.- Raspberry Pi zero W VPN server which I use to vpn from work into my home.  2.- I am hosting a full copy of wikipedia on a Raspberry Pi zero w and an external ssd drive.  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wikipenguin.onthewifi.com , but I still have 13 more raspberry pi&#x27;s that I can use for other projects.   Any ideas or suggestion on what I can do with them?
======
vs4vijay
You could make PiHole VPN: [https://github.com/pi-hole/pi-
hole](https://github.com/pi-hole/pi-hole)
[https://github.com/pivpn/pivpn](https://github.com/pivpn/pivpn)

For Movies:
[https://github.com/Radarr/Radarr](https://github.com/Radarr/Radarr)
[https://github.com/Jackett/Jackett](https://github.com/Jackett/Jackett)

For Scientific Research:
[https://foldingathome.org](https://foldingathome.org)
[https://boinc.bakerlab.org/](https://boinc.bakerlab.org/)

PS: I did create some project :
[https://github.com/vs4vijay/SwissArmyPi](https://github.com/vs4vijay/SwissArmyPi)

~~~
penguinlinux
thank you these are awesome suggestions. Specially I think I will use 3 pies
for the foldingathome.org. seems like this is a great use of these mini
computers. Also the swissArmyPi looks great as a hacker pen testing device .
Thank you so much

------
davismwfl
If you are interested in distributed systems/programming problems they are fun
for that. I have setup 5-6 Pi's before and written different leader election
methods and play with pulling their network cables etc. I also wrote a
partially custom service discovery using etcd and tested it on them, again
mostly for learning but it led to some production code later on. I've played
with data consistency problems using them too. Also worked good for testing
system recovery when I was writing code that did graceful recovery from
failures, lot less at risk if you pull power from a Pi then a server to test
the code. :)

Outside of that, you could connect them to some relays and do some electrical
switching via the network etc. Or setup a few of them with the camera and do
image classifications or just motion detection.

~~~
penguinlinux
Thanks for your suggestion. I was trying to run docker but docker does not run
on the Raspberry pi zero w. I wanted to run etcd as a docker container but the
zero w is not powerful enough or a good docker distribution does not exit. I
can install etc using Ansible :) so I might try that.

------
catacombs
Run one as a home server, another as a media player, another as a Pi-Hole.
Then, when you can't think of any, give them to coworkers, especially those
with children, who can benefit from learning about the machines.

